# Phase 1 of escape plan



## EBdreamn (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello every one...I'm an attorney born on the shore of Lake Erie....wait untill boooos die down..Was that Erie or attorney boos?..ok... anyway I am looking for my first real live aboard cruiser. Working my way thru the data to find a compromise between let's say a Morgan O/I and a Valiant 40 also really like the Tartan 37 but the size worries me for extended live aboard. I will single hand her and live aboard full time begining 2010 and in the mean time will ready her and myself for the first real taste of freedom. Plan to sail the Great Lakes first...then south to FL Suncoast where I plan to make my home port. To the Carribean, St. Lucia to connect with friends and find a Carribean home port before deciding where to go next.

My dilema is that my biggest crossing would likely be Hawaii and most sailing would be toward coastal/gunkhole type..keel issues abound.....suggestions are welcome...Blue Skies and Blue water everyone....EBdreamn


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Rather than try to give you a list of different boats, I'll say instead to take your time and look at as many different types of boats as you can, based on a realistic assessment of what you'll actual do. What suits for coastal/Caribbean use may not be as suited to bluewater passagemaking, depending on the level of comfort you desire.

As you don't mention any previous experience, I would highly recommend you look for crewing opportunities on as many different boats that might suit. Not only to get a feel for the boat, but to learn what you want and don't need

It's easy to "fall in love" with a particular boat, whether it's suitable or not. So try to keep an open mind as you search.

Best of luck in following your dream.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi EB and welcome. I don't understand your "looking for a compromise" between the OI and the Valiant. You need a blue water boat for your plans. I also don't understand how a 37 ft. boat would be too confining for a single hander. I think that you are pushing the limits of what a single hander can deal with as you approach 40 ft. 
There is a bluewater boat list sticky thread at the top of the boat buying forum. Check out some of those boats on line and then go hop aboard some likely candidates as the pictures are simply not the same as climbing aboard and poking around. Annapolis and Miami are two good places to see a lot of boats in a short while.


----------



## EBdreamn (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and the insight. My compromise is comfort as a liveaboard and performance to cross in weather. I agree that a true blue water boat is the ticket. What boats would you say are similar to the Tartan 37 in performance and price? What about Tayana?


----------



## EBdreamn (Aug 13, 2008)

PBzeer said:


> Welcome aboard. Rather than try to give you a list of different boats, I'll say instead to take your time and look at as many different types of boats as you can, based on a realistic assessment of what you'll actual do. What suits for coastal/Caribbean use may not be as suited to bluewater passagemaking, depending on the level of comfort you desire.
> 
> As you don't mention any previous experience, I would highly recommend you look for crewing opportunities on as many different boats that might suit. Not only to get a feel for the boat, but to learn what you want and don't need
> 
> ...


John, Thanks for the welcome. I have been sailing since about 10th grade on beach and cats anything else I could find. I agree I need more experience...mostly in heavy weather in bigger boats. But as for the fundamentals...I'm an intermediate skill level on single handing something over 30'. I will be practicing diligently between now and my final escape in 2010. Thanks again for your reply post.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Tayana 37 is a proven world cruiser in the $80-100k range and has much in common design wise with the Valiant...including the designer! (Robert Perry) but it is a small boat inside. Another similar boat is the Pacific Seacrat 34 & 37. 
Getting away from canoe sterns...the Cape Dory 36, the Sabre 36 & 38, Passport 40 are all different boats that nay appeal to you with the Sabres probably closest to the Tartan. 
If I were singlehanding, I'd go with the Cape Dory 36...but I'm a traditionalist and like the full keel in a smaller boat, a well protected rudder and a cutter rig...in a pretty Alden design.


----------



## EBdreamn (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm going to take alook at these designs and get back to you. I really like Alden's work and I need to read up on the designers. Thanks again for making me feel welcome. I look forward to future discussions.


----------

